# Just In Case



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Have you ever done things differently just in case?

Today I was putting Firewood in the shed. Instead of stacking it all the way to the ceiling I didn't just in case.

big rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

just in case of what> roof falling in ? not able to reach it?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ceresone said:


> just in case of what> roof falling in ? not able to reach it?


In case my wife has to get the wood because I can't. I've been splitting it smaller too.

We got rid of our Animals years ago because I would get down and she couldn't take care of them.

big rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

sometimes, i think, rock, that is what keeps me going. many mornings i'd like to stay in bed--but have to go feed the horses. that, plus the dogs seem like they want outside every 15 minutes since the weather is pretty.--and-then--i have chickens ordered for june. hope i can still use a hammer and saw--if the kids havent made off with them


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, the only time I do something "differently" is because I have to. Don't remember a time where it became "just in case".


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I do a lot of "just in case". Just in case, a backup plan, just in case....James


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well either way go to have 2-3 Winters worth of Firewood.

See what happens.

big rockpile


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't call it doing things; "just in case". I call it being prepared for anything. I know we can survive without money because we are preparing for anything that can happen....just in case it does!So I guess it is "just in case" after all!


----------

